# Which Local ISP ?



## Revolution (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi,
Need ur suggestions guys.

Alliance or PMPL Meghbela or Sifi  ?
Which local ISP is better ?
I know its mostly depend on LCO but still. 
Which of the following plan is better under Rs.500/- per month ?
1.STARTER PLUS 300kbps all day (Alliance @399+tax)
2.JET Classic 256/2mbps(Day/Night) (PMPL Meghbela @400+tax)
3.256/384Kbps(Day/Night) (Sifi @450+tax) 

Net will mainly use for downloading 720p new anime series and playing 
online games(if ping good and steady) beside web browsing.
Average usage time from 6PM to 2AM everyday.
Any user experience on any local ISP is welcome too.
Thanks!


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

I am using Alliance currently. All I can say is the pings are low and speed is good. But looking at the plans you listed, I would say Meghbela has the best plans? 2mbps at night and that too at 400rs? Sounds pretty good to me.


----------



## tkin (Aug 5, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> I am using Alliance currently. All I can say is the pings are low and speed is good. But looking at the plans you listed, I would say Meghbela has the best plans? 2mbps at night and that too at 400rs? Sounds pretty good to me.


Can you post some speedtest.net results, preferably to USA and India.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 5, 2012)

tkin said:


> Can you post some speedtest.net results, preferably to USA and India.



Sure, why not?

Here are speedtest.net results:-

USA:



INDIA 1:


INDIA 2:

IDM Speed Test:



[Note: At night the speed boosts to 3Mbps]


----------



## tkin (Aug 6, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Sure, why not?
> 
> Here are speedtest.net results:-
> 
> ...


Nice, gonna take a connection.

OT/ Testing link parsing: Untitled Document


----------



## Revolution (Aug 7, 2012)

Bad news for me.
Now LCO telling they not giving new PMPL Meghbela connection anymore.
Only Alliance and Sifi left.
LCO indirectly forcing me to go for Alliance.
Currently Alliance totally ruling.
They got no competition or threat from other Local ISPs.
I guess that's why they not making their tariff cheaper anymore and not improving their service too.

I had very bad experience with Alliance.
I had Alliance at 2009.
Did not last even for one year.
I was facing too much packets loss and due to that very low Dl speed & almost no UL speed.
Neither Alliance not LCO(not this LCO I'm talking about currently) did not fix.
And after few months later the cheap Blue color CAT5 cable was cut due to a storm.
And LCO ask me for 2K to replace the cable.
Allince has no authority over LCO.
Local net totally depend on LCO.
So,I gave up and quite. 




tkin said:


> Nice, gonna take a connection.


So,did u take Alliance ?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 7, 2012)

^Yeah it depends upon ur LCO. For me I had one of the best experiences. Called a day, they came next day in the morning, installed the cables within 1 hour, registered me within 30mins.. From that day no DOWNTIMES, except when it rains very heavily then they switch their server off. Even if there is some problem, they come within 20mins to fix it. What else can I ask for? P.S. I get 2.3mB/s on torrents


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Gonna take it next month. First I'll have to talk to LCO.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 8, 2012)

@rajnusker
If u don't mind.
Which area ?
Very good DL speed u getting.
BTW,which port u using for P2P ?
Torrent speed same for all users or depend on plans ?


Can we use more that one PC.
Alliance got MAC Binding ?
Without any router can we bypass that ?
I only have a simple 6 port Netgear switch.
Alliance is a LAN bases ISP.
So,do we need extra precaution or security ?

Can we run net while lightning if we use Ethernet surge protector ?
Does normal UPS has Ethernet surge protector ?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

Got my new Alliance net.
Plan Zoom Plus.
Speed is tittle less tan promised.
Ping is not so great.
Peering(subjective) not so useful for me.
No Anime.
And can only login from one machine(PC/Laptop) only.


*www.pingtest.net/result/67813378.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813450.png

*www.pingtest.net/result/67813543.png



*www.speedtest.net/result/2113208774.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2113211747.png

*www.speedtest.net/result/2113212988.png


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

> Peering(subjective) not so useful for me.



who is their back end provider for this peering stuff ? I have seen torrent doing really great speed with alliance so from whom they buy their bandwidth for peering stuff ??


----------



## Revolution (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't know.
May be BSNL ?
It would be great if Alliance except user request to downloading content of Peering into their 30TB NAS.


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Got my new Alliance net.
> Plan Zoom Plus.
> Speed is tittle less tan promised.
> Ping is not so great.
> ...


*Ping not great? Its magnificent man, simply magnificent, best you can get in India, trust me.*

This is BSNL ping to mumbai:
*www.pingtest.net/result/67836537.png

To singapore, now compare against yours.
*www.pingtest.net/result/67836655.png

I get good pings from BSNL ONLY between 11PM to 8AM around, i/e during nights.


----------



## Naxal (Aug 11, 2012)

Revolution said:


> I don't know.
> May be BSNL ?
> It would be great if Alliance except user request to downloading content of Peering into their 30TB NAS.



NO, BSNL them self is not offering this extra peeing bandwidth..

Some local ISP only who offers this feature, i was wondering what is their backend provider for the same ?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Where or whom(Alliance) should I ask for Anime(for Peering which gonna store at their NAS) downloading ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Where or whom(Alliance) should I ask for Anime(for Peering which gonna store at their NAS) downloading ?


They don't listen to you, its not an option, its a feature.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 12, 2012)

Naxal said:


> who is their back end provider for this peering stuff ? I have seen torrent doing really great speed with alliance so from whom they buy their bandwidth for peering stuff ??



They have their own 30TB NAS setup for this. (As per as more than a year old information) -.-.. The whole point of peering is to save bandwidth.




Revolution said:


> Got my new Alliance net.
> Plan Zoom Plus.
> Speed is tittle less tan promised.
> Ping is not so great.
> ...



Pings looks fine to me. What else do you want?




Revolution said:


> Where or whom(Alliance) should I ask for Anime(for Peering which gonna store at their NAS) downloading ?



You can't ask them to store something for you. Do you expect them to listen to 1000's of costumers like us? The servers stores everything which is commonly downloaded by users. If you are downloading something which is not commonly viewed by local Alliance users then how can you expect Alliance to store it on their btcache server? And btw are you facing annoying forced Javascript ads deployed by Alliance?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> And btw are you facing annoying forced Javascript ads deployed by Alliance?



Not any Javascript but something like page2... showing at address bar of browser before opening any page.
And a cross sign(may be a pop up not fully opened) on every page showing.
They r tracking us ?
BTW,its by brother using Alliance currently.
I'm not able to connect Alliance from my PC currently cos of MAC binding.
Need to buy a cheap router son I guess.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 12, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Not any Javascript but something like page2... showing at address bar of browser before opening any page.
> And a cross sign(may be a pop up not fully opened) on every page showing.
> They r tracking us ?
> BTW,its by brother using Alliance currently.
> ...



You mean this?: 
	
	



```
*intad.pag2p.co
```

Alliance is using dirty tricks to force us to view ads, and also they are freaking monitoring which websites we visit. Browsing web is pretty ****!d up currently, I use my connection for download only.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep.
And DL speed low.
Getting max 40kBps(HTTP not Peering)
Zoom Plus plan.
In past Alliance was using a Spyware called 24online Client.


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Not any Javascript but something like page2... showing at address bar of browser before opening any page.
> And a cross sign(may be a pop up not fully opened) on every page showing.
> They r tracking us ?
> BTW,its by brother using Alliance currently.
> ...


Damn it, the page pop up thing, its called ui.streamrider or something, it snoops your connection, severely hampering security, so no alliance from me


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 12, 2012)

tkin said:


> Damn it, the page pop up thing, its called ui.streamrider or something, it snoops your connection, severely hampering security, so no alliance from me



Yes its true, I too wasn't aware of this ****. Btw do you know any cheap modem or something that support 24x7 downloading? I want to use it as a downloading machine.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> snoops your connection, severely hampering security



So,they can even steal our Online Bank AC ID & pass too including our Privacy ? 
Alliance can send malware/trojan to user PC if they want ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> So,they can even steal our Online Bank AC ID & pass too including our Privacy ?
> Alliance can send malware/trojan to user PC if they want ?


They can't infect PC if you are running firefox/opera/chrome, but yes, they can steal password, and also keep track of all websites you had visited.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 13, 2012)

^Scary! lol.. I use Key Scrambler since years now, the key stroke gets encrypted everytime you press any key. Anyways I am going back to Aircel 3G and BSNL EVDO after this month.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> They can't infect PC if you are running firefox/opera/chrome, but yes, they can steal password, and also keep track of all websites you had visited.



Me and my brother using Firefox.
If they can steal password they might abuse those info too.
How can anyone trust them blindly ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Me and my brother using Firefox.
> If they can steal password they might abuse those info too.
> How can anyone trust them blindly ?


I won't, hence I canceled my alliance connection which was due next month.


----------



## Pavitre (Aug 13, 2012)

Hello,

I don't know anything about what is ping or LOC, so plz treat me as a layman in internet directed language.   Anyways I was reading through this thread and saw that this alliance net provider is actually tracking the websites you visit?  Is this legal I mean?   I currently live in Noida and am using Airtel connection, they too don't indulge in these type of activities do they?

Thank You.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2012)

tkin said:


> I won't, hence I canceled my alliance connection which was due next month.



Please give me some advice on DO and DON"T.
What kind security should we take while using Alliance ?
We can't change ISP but we must stay alert.


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Please give me some advice on DO and DON"T.
> What kind security should we take while using Alliance ?
> We can't change ISP but we must stay alert.


Nothing to do, they are intercepting your connections, simple as that.

Always connect with https, and that's the only thing you can do.


----------



## Mario (Aug 14, 2012)

Well your ISP will "*always*" know what you are doing on the net, isn't it? I mean, like "*always*"! They are the ones bringing in the packets you want an they are the ones taking the packets to where you want them to go - so?!!

Not sure what exactly Alliance is doing, but yeah, forcing people to see ads is  - Use a adblocker?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Mario said:


> Well your ISP will "*always*" know what you are doing on the net, isn't it? I mean, like "*always*"! They are the ones bringing in the packets you want an they are the ones taking the packets to where you want them to go - so?!!
> 
> Not sure what exactly Alliance is doing, but yeah, forcing people to see ads is  - Use a adblocker?


Adblockers will work, but the javascripts will be running and the pages will still be passing through the streamrider server, so the security issue will still be there.

Yes, ISPs always know, but I'd rather trust BSNL with my data than Alliance, who knows what kind of corrupt guy they have sitting there, forget mail passwords, think credit card data, story ends there


----------



## Mario (Aug 14, 2012)

NoScript+ABP FTW  Really, Mozilla should integrate NoScript into Fox!


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Mario said:


> NoScript+ABP FTW  Really, Mozilla should integrate NoScript into Fox!


Still, the biggest issue is every page getting modified by a third party server before reaching your PC, that's the biggest security flaw right there.


----------



## Pavitre (Aug 14, 2012)

So all ISP's know what sites we' going to if they wanna find out?  i have Airtel at the moment, so if they want they can pull up all the sites I've visited and all my login and passwords for any sites?


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2012)

BTW,if I use other net for mail or other important thing at one time and at other time use alliance for downloading ?
Both time different Browsers.
I mean they can steal only while using alliance net or they gonna put any kind of spyware which gonna collect all data from PC and will sent the data when I will connect with alliance again ?

@Any Alliance User
Guys what setting u r using for Peering(uTorrent).
Any special port ?
DHT enable or disable ?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^How will you use two Internet Connections at the same time? There is no special settings for peering! And btw peering speeds for Zoom Plus has been decreased, as far as I know it has been halved.



tkin said:


> Adblockers will work, but the javascripts will be running and the pages will still be passing through the streamrider server, so the security issue will still be there.
> 
> Yes, ISPs always know, but I'd rather trust BSNL with my data than Alliance, who knows what kind of corrupt guy they have sitting there, forget mail passwords, think credit card data, story ends there



Then block the streamrider through hosts file.



Revolution said:


> Please give me some advice on DO and DON"T.
> What kind security should we take while using Alliance ?
> We can't change ISP but we must stay alert.



Three things you can do:

1). Block the ads server through hosts file
2). Use No Script + ABP
3). Use KeyScrambler [I doubt anyone can hack through this]


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> ^How will you use two Internet Connections at the same time?



Nope,one ISP at one time and with different browsers.
Like for when I gonna surf mail and important site gonna use FF with any 3G ISP.
Then when I gonna download torrent and gonna web surf for warez gonna use Chrome with Alliance ISP.


I already blocked the streamrider through hosts file.
But,did not work.
Still page redirected and still pop ups coming.
Even Adblock failed to spot pop ups and redirection.
Thought not using No Script.

Any special Port for uTorrent need ?


----------



## tkin (Aug 14, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Nope,one ISP at one time and with different browsers.
> Like for when I gonna surf mail and important site gonna use FF with any 3G ISP.
> Then when I gonna download torrent and gonna web surf for warez gonna use Chrome with Alliance ISP.
> 
> ...


It does not work like that, host file blocks a connection(well that's not what it is supposed to be used for but anyway), but the streamrider just modifies your page, so when you are getting the page it is already modified, so it does not work, unlike normal ads which are dynamically loaded in webpages.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 14, 2012)

So,using two different ISPs at different time with two different browsers not gonna work here too ?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 14, 2012)

^Okay let me make this clear to you.

You can separately use 3G and Alliance, but not at the same time. Like if you want to surf emails and all you have to disconnect/disable your Alliance lan connection and then connect to your 3g network. And when you want to download something, you need to disconnect from 3g and login in to alliance internet.

P.S. There is a huge Alliance thread on IBF. You will get faster response there.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

Yep,that's what I tried to tell in my previous posts.
BTW,u using Alliance ISP ?
Don't u care about Privacy or Security theft ?
Or u already took some precautions ?


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

^Yes, I am using Alliance. Yes, I was worried about my privacy. I asked a fellow Alliance user about this, he said that highly encrypted sites are safe like icici net banking they dont redirect to ui.streamride.net because they have 256bit encryption. And most of the other sites are encrypted too with 128bit SSL..


----------



## Revolution (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks!
BTW,Alliance not working from today 2PM.
Still now showing error like 'Unable to connect server'.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 15, 2012)

^Tell your LCO about the problem, Alliance gives 24x7 service.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 16, 2012)

Did not call LCO.
Problem was fixed automatically and net started from night.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 16, 2012)

^Oh okay.


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2012)

Do u getting proper HTTP DL speed according to ur plan ?
Not getting more than 45kBps with my Zoom Plus plan.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2012)

So any way out to block this popup ad's??

We have Alliance at our Office Factory.


----------



## rajnusker (Aug 17, 2012)

Revolution said:


> Do u getting proper HTTP DL speed according to ur plan ?
> Not getting more than 45kBps with my Zoom Plus plan.



Yes, I use the 750rs preferred plan, I get around 75-80kB/s at day and 380-390kB/s at night.. And on torrents about 2.3-2.6mB/s..




krishnandu.sarkar said:


> So any way out to block this popup ad's??
> 
> We have Alliance at our Office Factory.



Use Adblock plus hosts file to block the ads.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Aug 17, 2012)

Does Adblock Plus block this popup Javascript Ads??

I have tried Adblock once but it doesn't block these ads.

UPDATE : Installed Adblock Plus again, but this time it feels like it's working  Thanks


----------



## Revolution (Aug 17, 2012)

rajnusker said:


> Yes, I use the 750rs preferred plan, I get around 75-80kB/s at day and 380-390kB/s at night.. And on torrents about 2.3-2.6mB/s..



U getting more speed than ur plan.
I guess speed depend on area too.
Read from some forum that with Zoom Plus plan someone in North Kolkata getting 80kBps speed.
Though proper speed should be 50kBps.


----------



## Revolution (Sep 20, 2012)

Sorry for bumping!
Do Alliance able to snoop my PC if I don't install Java & turn off Java from my browsers too ?


----------



## Revolution (Sep 25, 2012)

Please any Java expert ?


----------

